# The Nighthawk takes flight!



## ReVo (Jan 31, 2014)

I was going to wait to post pics of this until I got the rest of my decals in... But excitement got the better of me! After 6 months and a lot of time, money, parts searching, blood, sweat, and tears I finally got it rolling. 
I was only able to ride it in the shop, but I'm sure I got all the kinks out of it. She rides out great. Much better than any bicycle I've ridden before. I'm very happy with how she turned out. 

I would also like to throw out a special thank you to bricycle, mruiz, stingray joe, and the CABE. (and anyone else I missed) Without any of you I wouldn't have half the bike I do today. THANK YOU!!!

If you want to see the build thread here is the link. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=46754

































Now I just need spring to get here!

~Ron~


----------



## dxtom (Jan 31, 2014)

*nighthawk*

Nice Job. How many laps to get 1.1 miles in the shop?

                                                            Tom


----------



## mike j (Feb 1, 2014)

Sharp looking bike, looks like something "the Fonz" would have ridden before he got his motorcycle.


----------



## ReVo (Feb 1, 2014)

dxtom said:


> Nice Job. How many laps to get 1.1 miles in the shop?
> 
> Tom






mike j said:


> Sharp looking bike, looks like something "the Fonz" would have ridden before he got his motorcycle.




Thanks guys! I lost track on the laps... Had to be a lot since the shop is only 40x100. And I agree Mike, my girlfriend described it as "an old greaser bike". Either way I love it. I hope to wind up with even more classic bicycles.

~Ron~


----------



## ermjosh (Feb 1, 2014)

ReVo said:


> Thanks guys! I lost track on the laps... Had to be a lot since the shop is only 40x100. And I agree Mike, my girlfriend described it as "an old greaser bike". Either way I love it. I hope to wind up with even more classic bicycles.
> 
> ~Ron~





You need to stop by and get your Christmas present. I don't have time nor money for the ol' Huffy. Instead of buying it, I'm giving it. Hope to see a new thread based on that bike, and well done on the Nighthawk!

His Christmas Gift:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...dating-a-Huffy-Bicycle-(Pictures-and-Serials)


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice.Something to be proud of.


----------



## ReVo (Feb 1, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Very nice.Something to be proud of.




Thank you very much!

~Ron~


----------



## ReVo (Feb 1, 2014)

ermjosh said:


> You need to stop by and get your Christmas present. I don't have time nor money for the ol' Huffy. Instead of buying it, I'm giving it. Hope to see a new thread based on that bike, and well done on the Nighthawk!
> 
> His Christmas Gift:
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...dating-a-Huffy-Bicycle-(Pictures-and-Serials)




I will be sure to pick this up as soon as possible, buddy! Next project for sure!

~Ron~


----------



## ReVo (Feb 1, 2014)

Just got this back from the print shop, i'd say they got this logo pretty close. This is where she was bought from originally. I guess this cycle shop is actually still open!




~Ron~


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 6, 2014)

*mudflap*

Just a suggestion,Have you tried mounting the mud flap inside the fender.Use a large washer on the inside of the back side of the flap and this will pull the flap tight against the inside of the fender so it wont rub the tire.Try it it looks 100% better.


----------



## ReVo (Feb 6, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Just a suggestion,Have you tried mounting the mud flap inside the fender.Use a large washer on the inside of the back side of the flap and this will pull the flap tight against the inside of the fender so it wont rub the tire.Try it it looks 100% better.




Thanks for the suggestion! I will have to give that a try. That's the reason they both ended up on the outside of the fenders. I have some body washers at the shop that should work perfectly.

~Ron~


----------



## ReVo (Feb 6, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Just a suggestion,Have you tried mounting the mud flap inside the fender.Use a large washer on the inside of the back side of the flap and this will pull the flap tight against the inside of the fender so it wont rub the tire.Try it it looks 100% better.




I gave it a go with the body washers. I bent them to fit the fender. It turned out great! Thanks for the suggestion HIGGINSFOREVER.









~Ron~


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice bike dude!!!!


----------



## FloridaRust (Feb 10, 2014)

Sweet bike and love how it pops.


----------



## ReVo (Feb 24, 2014)

tailhole said:


> Nice bike dude!!!!






FloridaRust said:


> Sweet bike and love how it pops.




Thanks a lot guys! 

~Ron~


----------



## ReVo (Mar 29, 2014)

Just got my decals in... I must say that they were the finishing touch that it needed! 












~Ron~


----------

